

6 Easy Tips to Prevent Downtime - drusenko
http://david.weebly.com/1/post/2007/08/6-easy-tips-to-prevent-downtime.html

======
epi0Bauqu
Here is another: make sure one hard drive failure won't bring down your
service.

